

Sound events for Visual Studio - ratzinho87
http://weblogs.asp.net/rrobbins/archive/2007/11/02/sound-events-for-visual-studio.aspx

======
laumars
> I assigned my Build Succeeded to a WAV file of Darth Vader saying "All Too
> Easy" and my Build Failed to a WAV file of Han Solo saying "I got a bad
> feeling about this."

That would get very annoying very quickly

